# Sneak Peek of my new Project Boat



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I see a beer. Where's the boat?

Ignore me, I just got off work. Looks like a very nice platform!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol looks like its ready to go? What do you plan on doing?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

No two ways around it, that's a wicked cool aluminum hull...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom or manufactured? Nice looking rig!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks to me like it's ready to go !


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that the aluminum Flats Cat.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, it is a 20x7 Aluminum Flats Cat.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

That's F'ing sweet dude!!! I didn't know flats cat had a aluminum cat!?! Sweet ride.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah, they build them mostly in glass and in aluminum on request. I have been waiting for a long time to come across one of these. This one is a 2003 build. The bottom and sides are 3/16".


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

no way... that looks sweeet man, do they still make them in aluminum??? and for how much???


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I had one-- great boat, you will love it. Make sure you isolate the batteries so you dont get corrosion. Also when you store it, take the plugs out of the back. I know the hull is supposed to be sealed, and perhaps later models had plugs designed to be removed, mine had 3/4 pipe plugs in the back and a tiny bit of water would get in there, but it will eventually affect the hull, so just remove them when its stored and you wont have any problems. The perfect motor in my opinion is a 90, or even a 115 tohatsu or merc. Any questions, feel free to PM me. Remember it will will run much skinnier than it will float.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Peque, yes they are still built in Aluminum, but on a very limited basis. Mostly for industrial applications (oil skimmer boats). I'm not sure what a new one would cost, likely expensive.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

so what are you doing to it as a project? That think looks ready to go...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome the way it is.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's going to have to be stripped down this winter. Prior owner installed anode on over the paint which led to some minor corrosion. Will also have to replace entire steering and I'm going to redo the CC layout. Have some plans for some other minor additions that I will do this winter. Right now I'm getting it ready for the fall fishing. Got lucky on this boat, has a 2003 140 Suzuki with only 35 hrs on it. If it wasn't for the corrosion, I'd leave it alone.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

wolffman, that is great! Good luck on it all as you have found a gem. Need to put my speakers I have for sale in the classifieds on your t-top, then you can drink your cold beer and listen to some tunes! Make sure you post pics of the progress!


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice project you have their Wolf. I am looking to have a alluminum boat built in the near future. So what king of corrosion problem are you talking about? I would like to see or understand what you are talking about, so I don't make the same mistake. Their was a message here the other day about electrolyses with the jackplate, and the hull. I saw a older boat the other day that had plastic between the motor and the transom with stainless bolts with what looked like 502 sealant on them and could not see any corrosion. But over to the side it had two stainless eyes bolted on, that had corrosion all around. I know electrolyses is the enemy of a aluminum boat. Especially in a hot marina.
Again sweet sled Bud!!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadbug, there are a few issues on this boat that I feel caused corrosion. The corrosion on this boat was enough to lift the Imron paint in areas but not bad enough to pit the surface of the aluminum. Here is what I noticed on the boat:

1) Zinc Anode attached to welded bracket on stern of boat but mounted over the paint. Should remove paint so there is aluminum-zinc contact.

2) Ground wire from battery attached to zinc anode mounting bolt. Need to remove this and make sure the entire electrical system is free from contacting the hull. Use a multimeter and touch the ground of the battery and the hull of the boat and see if there is any voltage present. You should be looking for 0 volts if it is wired properly.

3) Wood used for trailer bunk boards. I will line the contact area of the boards with a "Starboard" like material to isolate the aluminum from the wood.

This is what I have come up with after doing some studying and getting help from guys here.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Man I would love to ride in one!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've talked to Bill before and he told me the aluminum hull is roughly 30% more then the glass model.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Sweet boat. I miss running skinny in my old flats cat. X2 on the other poster about running where it won't float.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome find! More on Flats Cat Aluminum @
http://www.flatscat.com/industrial.html


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

Very impressive should do great with the 140!!!!


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

You are right Wolf this site is full of information, and I hope you do not mind me picking your brain. What dose the wood in the bunkers have to do with any thing? I have herd this somewhere but still don't understand what the problem is. The rest makes sense. Do you think the PO did the grounding, and anode attachment or the the boat builder? You would think he would know better. I have attached a picture of your little sister ship 17'. I don't know if you have seen this one. Nice looking sled but all black. I don't think you would be able to stand on it in the summer heat. But this is what I am looking on building some what. If you look real close the ice chest racks are mounted on something. Why wouldn't you just weld them to the deck? On other pictures I have of this boat the anode looks to be mounted on a painted bracket also, but hard to tell. And the polling platform can be removed. For what reason I do not know.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Man, that is a nice one Deadbug. Yeah, I have thought about the wood issue also. Many people say to isolate the boat from the trailer. How could current pass from the boat/trailer to the ground? Tires are rubber and jack wheel is plastic. Not sure on that one. Cool boat you posted up.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

If the wood is treated it will react with the aluminum.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Also Wolf what do you think about the bed liner for the deck and the ice chest holders poling platform etc. I have seen grill guards with different colors, don't know why they could not apply one in a lighter color. Plus do you think it would stay put on the deck? What is your plan for your deck, or what in on it now.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadbug, I plan on having the bare aluminum (ice chest holders, K-top, etc) painted a color that goes with the color I've picked for this boat. I have a neighbor that is in the marine coatings business that is going to help me with this part. Getting paint to stick on aluminum is tricky. As for the deck, it has 3M nonskid on it now which has held up really well after 9 years. I'm not sure if I will go back with a new coat of this or I have also been looking at the "Safefloor" product similar to what the Boatright's use.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Enjoy!*

I had this 17' built in 2007. All mill finish-no anodized-no paint. Tough as nails. Enjoy & keep us posted.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey I've seen that one on here before. Very cool.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Deadbug said:


> You are right Wolf this site is full of information, and I hope you do not mind me picking your brain. What dose the wood in the bunkers have to do with any thing? I have herd this somewhere but still don't understand what the problem is. The rest makes sense. Do you think the PO did the grounding, and anode attachment or the the boat builder? You would think he would know better. I have attached a picture of your little sister ship 17'. I don't know if you have seen this one. Nice looking sled but all black. I don't think you would be able to stand on it in the summer heat. But this is what I am looking on building some what. If you look real close the ice chest racks are mounted on something. Why wouldn't you just weld them to the deck? On other pictures I have of this boat the anode looks to be mounted on a painted bracket also, but hard to tell. And the polling platform can be removed. For what reason I do not know.


I'm in love with that sled...wow


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Deadbug said:


> You are right Wolf this site is full of information, and I hope you do not mind me picking your brain. What dose the wood in the bunkers have to do with any thing? I have herd this somewhere but still don't understand what the problem is. The rest makes sense. Do you think the PO did the grounding, and anode attachment or the the boat builder? You would think he would know better. I have attached a picture of your little sister ship 17'. I don't know if you have seen this one. Nice looking sled but all black. I don't think you would be able to stand on it in the summer heat. But this is what I am looking on building some what. If you look real close the ice chest racks are mounted on something. Why wouldn't you just weld them to the deck? On other pictures I have of this boat the anode looks to be mounted on a painted bracket also, but hard to tell. And the polling platform can be removed. For what reason I do not know.


I'm pretty sure that is Gary Robertson from Espandre Marine Products boat in that picture. I imagine Gary fabbed all of the stuff on that boat at his shop in Richmond.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Spotted now we are talking, looks good Bud!! What kind of deck do you have on yours? And how is your jack plate bolted on? And do you have wood on your trailer? 
Haute you are right I see his logo on that boat. I have already found his web site. I am going to call and go talk to him. 
TexasBoy.That boat was for sale for almost 30 grand!!


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm pretty sure that is Gary Robertson from Espandre Marine Products boat in that picture. I imagine Gary fabbed all of the stuff on that boat at his shop in Richmond.


Haute you are correct Gary did build that boat its a nice sled.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Holy Carp Wolffman! That is one fine sled! I want one!!

Does it run faster into the wind? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sho does Kemp. As a matter of fact, see that K-top installed on it? It is specifically designed with an airfoil shape to provide maximum lift. Took that puppy out today and almost went ballistic. I am so awesome.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Try a pair of vortelons on the leading edge of the top and a dozen vortex generators at 31% mean cord of the hull. "Revolutionary"!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's funny you mention the vortelons. I had them installed initially, but any boat following me ended up getting into nasty stalls. Especially those boats with lift capability.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you considered winglets? I would put a pair on the anti-cavitation plate. Those vortices are a sinister drag.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmmm, I'll run the numbers on my software and see what the winglets give. I've also been considering injecting diesel, in an atomized form, at the bow end of my cat tunnel and igniting it (with leftover sparkplugs from a lawnmower project I never finished) about 2/3 the way through to help with forward thrust in really shallow areas. I'm all but done with the design of this addition, just can't decide on what type of button I want to use to activate it.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Lol


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

wolffman73 said:


> can't decide on what type of button I want to use to activate it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> Holy Carp Wolffman! That is one fine sled! I want one!!
> 
> Does it run faster into the wind? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





wolffman73 said:


> Sho does Kemp. As a matter of fact, see that K-top installed on it? It is specifically designed with an airfoil shape to provide maximum lift. Took that puppy out today and almost went ballistic. I am so awesome.


did tiburon21 sleep with your wives or something? you guys sure have a hard on for him.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> did tiburon21 sleep with your wives or something? you guys sure have a hard on for him.


x2


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

pp



thats a little p twice, figure that out


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

panhandle_slim said:


> x2


x3


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> *did tiburon21 sleep with your wives* or something? you guys sure have a hard on for him.


Not that I know of. But, he is more likely to pull that off than to generate appreciable aerodynamic lift at 40 MPH with a boat hull.

Its just amusing to me that he made some outlandish claims that are contrary to known science and has a cult following to show for it. We simply tried to point out to him that he has it wrong and consequently, was misrepresenting his product. I did this in a polite fashion according to Tiburon himself. Strangely however, a couple of guys that, based on their comments, might still believe in the tooth fairy, took up arms on his behalf. 2 guys are following me around on other threads tossing reddies at my post (not that I care - after all, when your fishing forum popularity rating matters, well, ...) One of the sophomoric boys actually gave me red over a fish recipe. So, you will notice that I have left "T's" forum alone.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

The fact that you mistake it as a cult following over outlandish claims proves the point. I could care less about his claims and science behind it. To me it sounds like he believes in what he's doing just as much as you believe he's wrong. For that I respect him. He has addressed all his critics in a non confrontational way and to me seems like an honest guy. Yall openly trashing him on other threads is high school **** and disrespectful as h*ll IMO. So yes you left his thread alone (bc its closed anyway so you really had no choice), but youve brought it over to this one


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Slim, if you would have payed attention in HS science class, you'd know exactly what we're talking about. The subject matter doesn't require a degree to comprehend.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

panhandle_slim said:


> The fact that you mistake it as a cult following over outlandish claims proves the point. I could care less about his claims and science behind it. To me it sounds like he believes in what he's doing just as much as you believe he's wrong. For that I respect him. He has addressed all his critics in a non confrontational way and to me seems like an honest guy. Yall openly trashing him on other threads is high school **** and disrespectful as h*ll IMO. So yes you left his thread alone (bc its closed anyway so you really had no choice), but youve brought it over to this one


I really did not know the thread was closed. I have not "trashed" the man. In fact, he described my post as polite. I don't know him. Never heard of him until the "new boat" thread. I did point out that the science is just plain incorrect - because it is. I will say that his woodworking capabilities are impressive and I am envious of that.
Admittedly, I had a little fun at his expense on this thread. I lacked the maturity to ignore the reddie comments and PMs from a few guys. For the record, Tiburon did not attack me - other did. So, if an apology is owed to Tiburon for the fun I had on this thread, I offer it. I do not apologize for pointing out that he made incorrect claims. He did. On that, I will withdraw from the subject on this and any other threads.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

wolffman73 said:


> Slim, if you would have payed attention in HS science class, you'd know exactly what we're talking about. The subject matter doesn't require a degree to comprehend.


Wolfman, if you wouldve payed attention AT ALL, you wouldve seen that I said I don't care about the science behind his claims but respect the guy for doin what hes doin. Reading and comprehension doesn't require a degree either buddy:headknock


----------



## tiburon21 (Aug 27, 2012)

You guys are amazing. You might want to email Railbird and ask him what the tooth fairy looks like since he SAW it run 40 into the wind and 38 with it. The fact remains that I have designed a unique boat that is not popped from anything. It is extremely aerodynamic and does what I said it would. I dont appreciate my professionalism, integrity and education to be called into question. As much as I would like to do otherwise, I will just take the high road and call it a night.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> did tiburon21 sleep with your wives or something? you guys sure have a hard on for him.


I bet he did.:cloud:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> Not that I know of. But, he is more likely to pull that off than to generate appreciable aerodynamic lift at 40 MPH with a boat hull.
> 
> Its just amusing to me that he made some outlandish claims that are contrary to known science and has a cult following to show for it. We simply tried to point out to him that he has it wrong and consequently, was misrepresenting his product. I did this in a polite fashion according to Tiburon himself. Strangely however, a couple of guys that, based on their comments, might still believe in the tooth fairy, took up arms on his behalf. 2 guys are following me around on other threads tossing reddies at my post (not that I care - after all, when your fishing forum popularity rating matters, well, ...) One of the sophomoric boys actually gave me red over a fish recipe. So, you will notice that I have left "T's" forum alone.


Maybe your recipe sucked.hwell:


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

That Flatscat. boat in aluminum is bad arse ...I want to eventually have One built for me. I experienced pitting and alum destruction on my prior alum boat, and def want a builder to have that totally under control...

Awesome sled...

T-D


----------

